# the crosshair vi hero club



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 18, 2017)

that's what I have now. someone run this club for me?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 29, 2017)

I got a Mushkin reactor 1tb SSD I was wondering if a m.2 was Wirth getting


----------

